# Winnipeg man faces $1M in fines for smuggling coral



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

WINNIPEG - A Winnipeg businessman has been convicted of smuggling protected coral rock, sea horses and giant clams into the city from Indonesia.

Jason Daeninck learned his fate Friday in what is believed to be the first case of its kind ever discovered in Manitoba. The owner of Salt Water Connection was found guilty of 18 charges under the federal Wild Animal and Plant Protection and Regulation of International and Interprovincial Trade Act.

He will return to court early next year for sentencing, where he faces potential fines in excess of $1 million plus the possibility of jail time.

Daeninck was arrested in 2007 after Canada Customs intercepted a shipment of 20,000 pounds of scleratinia rock in British Columbia. The rare type of rock is protected because it contains coral. It can only be imported or exported if an international permit is obtained, which wasn't done here.

Investigators linked the shipment to Daeninck and executed a search warrant at his home and business. They learned Daeninck had been involved in other illegal shipments of sea horses and giant clams, which are also protected by the same regulations.

However, none of those items were recovered and officials believe they were brought into Canada and then sold on the black market.

Daeninck fought his case at trial, claiming he had actually ordered another type of rock which didn't contain coral for the purpose of building a fence in Winnipeg, like one he'd seen on a visit to Indonesia. Daeninck claimed there must have been a mistake in the order and that he wasn't responsible.

Provincial court Judge Ray Wyant rejected his version of events Friday, calling it "meek and unbelievable."

He said it's clear Daeninck was playing "fast and loose" with international protected species so he could bolster his own business and "play with the big boys."

Investigators uncovered evidence, largely through seized emails, that Daeninck was involved in creating duplicate sets of invoices to dupe customs officials about the true nature of some of his shipments.

Read more: http://www.globalwinnipeg.com/Winnipeg+faces+fines+smuggling+coral/5839006/story.html#ixzz1g9ZJ1SBC


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good on him. Not only do I have no sympathy for anyone who messes with anything threatened or endangered, but he's the guy who was a complete jerk to me when I called them about a problem with my SWC skimmer...


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree He was a jerk to me too when I called about my skimmer! KARMA


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

what a dumbass hopefully he gets a nice jail sentence to go with that fine


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, you'd think he was importing illegal guns, the way they're throwing the book at him. 

I guess he asked for it though. Somebody in that business would have to know what they're doing. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

50seven said:


> Wow, you'd think he was importing illegal guns, the way they're throwing the book at him.
> 
> I guess he asked for it though. Somebody in that business would have to know what they're doing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


In a way, it's worse than guns, as coral reefs are endangered.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

He's been caught before and he was arrogant and self-serving enough to do it again. I hope they punish him to full extent of the law... 
And I would feel this way based on the crime, even if I hadn't had the displeasure of being on the receiving end of his attitude.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> In a way, it's worse than guns, as coral reefs are endangered.


I agree. I just never thought of it this way. I wonder if they are this hard on the idiots who are poaching elephants and rhinos and such...

Greed will eventually get you... karma's a bitch 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> I agree. I just never thought of it this way. I wonder if they are this hard on the idiots who are poaching elephants and rhinos and such...
> 
> Greed will eventually get you... karma's a bitch
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Never really looked into this but IIRC (hearsay) they shoot poachers in Africa. Poachers suck IMHO.


----------

